# Fromm foods, I just realized



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

There is a difference! So,

I need to apologize to ? Im not sure what poster it was. But when I first got Roxy in July I had asked about Fromm foods and mentioned how they had the LBP foods I was getting.
Other poster mentioned she fed one of the four star foods as it was all life stages.........well, I totally missed what was being said. Until yesterday.

Here, I thought LBP was just a specific food for LBP (which it is) its also only within the "Nutrition Line" But, now as I look into adult foods to change her to, and searching the differences in content. I notice LBP is in "Fromm's Nutritional line" of foods, which also has adult food and large breed adult food.
Different than feeding the "four star line" Difference is Nutritional line has no grain, four star does. :Four Star also doesnt have a LBP
I am not opposed to grains at all and all this time I thought Roxy was getting grains! 
In hind sight I may have actually gone with the four star line....oh well :/


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Gold Nutritional Puppy(LBP) does have grains. Here is the info from their site. I believe Fromms only grain free food is the Surf n Turf of the 4 star line.

Fromm Family Foods - Large Breed Puppy Gold Holistic Entree


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

:0 Does it?! Let me go look again for the 15th time lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From the Fromm site


> GOLD NUTRITIONALS
> Holistic Dog Food
> NEW Gold Cans & Packaging
> DRY Adult Gold
> ...


You'll see oatmeal and barley and brown rice as grains and potato as an additional carb source.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

ok
Its says "We have omitted common allergens such as corn, wheat, & beet pulp instead using oatmeal, pearled barley, brown rice, and potatoes. All of our recipes are formulated with 100% natural ingredients and contain absolutely no artificial flavors or colors. Just wholesome, all-natural nutrition."


Sorry Im wrong again!!!! Im still not quite sure about the differences although I think it is just 3 meat sources in the Nutritional line where in the 4 Star line you choose which ONE source you want. hmmm
Thanks!!! And sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a-ok. You're learning and that's GOOD. I would suggest you study sites of any foods you're feeding or are interested in. They are great sources of info and comparison.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have recently switched from Origen, which is Canadian, grain free and my first choice always, to Fromm. My breeder had our new guy, Sam, on Fromm puppy. He was doing so well with no runs or other issues, and he looks great, coat and all. So I gradually started to transition Casey from Origen, which I love, to Fromm. He is doing great!! This is a dog I considered the canine equivalent to celiacs is doing great with minimal, quality grains. So far, so good. I will let you know how we do in the months ahead.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey is on the Gold LBP. I love it and as does he, its made everything so much better for us. Im very happy with it


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Boy did I screw that post up!!!! Wow...

Fromm has the Four Star Nutritional line of Foods
And Gold Nutritional Line of Foods


Jamm how long do you think youll leave your boy on the LBP?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

"Jamm how long do you think youll leave your boy on the LBP?" 
__________________

I ask because our trainer, noted Roxy's size on Sunday, asked her age, and than asked what kind of food Roxy was on. I got the feeling he maybe thought Roxy was too big for an almost 6 month old. I thought maybe less calories now would be better? I dunno.......Of course I worry....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll deffinatly be leaving him on it until i switch him adult food (not sure what age to do that) and when i do that it'll be the fromm duck nd sweet potatoe. Im only using the GOLD for the puppy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He could be on the Duck & Sweet Potato now - it's an all life stages food, so it's good for puppies, too. =)


----------

